
Gamma ray burst visible to the naked eye - ingenium
http://www.badastronomy.com/bablog/2008/03/20/naked-eye-visible-grb/
======
ingenium
At 7.5 billion light years away, I really wonder what caused it. That's an
enormous amount of energy...

